# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

Hi i would like to learen russin language I am looking for campanoin could you intrduce me one please

----------


## Ramil

Register on the forum and browse through Penpals and language exchange section.

----------

